# Who is using the Toyota Yaris?



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I get conflicting information from my greenlight hub and the Uber City specific websites. So who is actually using the 4 door Toyota Yaris, what City and how is it working out in light of the tight dimensions?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive driven a yaris, its small and feels like a go cart. If thats the car ya got, just drive it.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

I used one in Boston for a bit. Phenomenal on gas and super easy on the tighter streets. Small for pax and not my favorite to drive for long periods of time.

I bought a Camry when it was time to put money into the Yaris instead of keeping it.


----------



## raylusion (Apr 30, 2017)

2017 yaris here. 32mpg avg


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

raylusion said:


> 2017 yaris here. 32mpg avg


Wow that's it? Pretty disappointing I'd expect over 40mpg on such a small car my full size sedan with a 4 cylinder Turbo gets 34mpg doing Uber and over 40mpg on long hwy trips


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

When I was checking if my car would qualify, the minimum rear seat legroom was 35". The 2017 Yaris has 34.4". 

In most parts of the world the Yaris is known as a Mazda 2. I don't think it uses Mazda's new SkyActiv engine technologies, tho. Its "bigger" brother, the Mazda 3, has more interior room, better gas mileage, both quicker to 60 and faster top speed, has an independent rear suspension, and is only a bit more money. The Yaris has a short wheelbase and a very tight turning diameter. It would be very good in a cramped city. 

Zoom, zoom.


----------



## raylusion (Apr 30, 2017)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Wow that's it? Pretty disappointing I'd expect over 40mpg on such a small car my full size sedan with a 4 cylinder Turbo gets 34mpg doing Uber and over 40mpg on long hwy trips


only has 2300 miles and 3 months old... smh


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

raylusion said:


> only has 2300 miles and 3 months old... smh


Still you're not gonna improve much after break in on a 100hp car. 
Give me a Honda Fit or Mazda 3 over a year is any day. More power, more room, better gas milage and not a 11 gallon fuel tank 
But to each his own, I'm glad you like your new car


----------



## Pronto (May 4, 2017)

I used one in Boston and it was my personal car. Good pickup for a 4-cyl and amazing gas mileage. Great for little streets and zooming in and out of trouble spots etc. I'll always favor smaller cars. Stereo isn't too bad either. 2012 4-door. The thing never had a problem.


----------

